# Website Still Not Appearing On Google!



## Earnshaw24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Owning the site www.moneyswitch.org

I'm currently finding it difficult to understand why our site is not registered on the Google search engine 

It's on Yahoo however does not appear on Google at all.

The site itself has been online for a while now and generates a large amount of hits.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Gareth.


----------



## SNewman (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you submitted your site to Google yet? Check out Google Webmaster Tools and then add your site. Hope this helps


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you got a file in the directory of your site called "robots.txt"? This may stop Google from accessing it.


----------



## cherlynf (Mar 22, 2005)

I looked at your site and your code and noticed right away that your keywords could use some updating, also you might want to refresh your information by reading Google's pages on how to get good placement, excellent material there. Not having been in the web site development business for some time, I know that it is constantly changing, yet some basics about making your site attractive to crawlers are still very valid.

My other suggestion - Visit this site: http://www.lynda.com/ and if you can, take the Search Engine Optimization course - it is an excellent course for beginners and also for experienced web designers.

I do not work for Lynda.com or receive any benefit whatsoever from mentioning them. I have used the site myself and found it very well done and appropriate. Yes, it costs money, but it is well worth the time and money spent.

Good luck to you.

Cheryl


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks like google is indexing your pages.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:moneyswitch.org&btnG=Search


----------



## awatson (Jan 29, 2008)

There's a difference between being index and actually showing up in the search results for a given query... Sounds like your site is indexed, it's probably just not ranking well for the terms you're searching for - which is a whole other problem


----------



## antriver (Feb 12, 2008)

Fyzbo said:


> Looks like google is indexing your pages.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:moneyswitch.org&btnG=Search


Co-owner of the site here.
Google shows that it has indexed some pages, but the ones listed are every page apart from the home page.
When you search for "moneyswitch.org" this thread even comes up and it was only posted recently, with a link straight to the moneyswitch homepage and yet google did not follow the link.

What would cause them to index every page apart from the home page?


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You should definitely sign up for google webmaster tools as suggested. Once signed up and verified it will let you know the last time googlebot indexed your homepage.

I actually wonder if google is penalizing your homepage due to the noframe tags. Perhaps webmaster tools will let you know if it is.


----------



## antriver (Feb 12, 2008)

Fyzbo said:


> You should definitely sign up for google webmaster tools as suggested. Once signed up and verified it will let you know the last time googlebot indexed your homepage.
> 
> I actually wonder if google is penalizing your homepage due to the noframe tags. Perhaps webmaster tools will let you know if it is.


I'm already signed up to it. It only says...



> Indexing | Top search queries »
> Index status:
> Pages from your site are included in Google's index. See Index stats. [?]
> Pages in your Sitemap(s) are included in Google's index. See Sitemaps overview.


(I uploaded a sitemap as well and it didn't help)

Whereas on one of my other sites it says...



> Indexing | Top search queries »
> Home page crawl:
> Googlebot last successfully accessed your home page on Feb 9, 2008.
> Index status:
> Pages from your site are included in Google's index. See Index stats. [?]


I don't think its been banned because I ran some of the checking tools. And wouldn't it come up in my webmaster tools saying its banned?
Also, about the noframes I only added that yesterday to see if it would help. Should I take it off?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Google's webmaster tools allows you to see various stats related to Google's bots crawling your site. Look in "Tools" at "Set Crawl Rate" to see how frequently your site is being crawled. Also, look at the diagnostics to see if there is anything of interest in there. How long has the site been around? If it's relatively new (not more than a couple of months old), you'll have to be patient and give Google time to get your site indexed and appearing in search engine results.

Also, are you using a CMS of any kind to manage the site or are you using static HTML pages?

Peace...


----------



## antriver (Feb 12, 2008)

The site's been around for about a month. It uses joomla and I turned on search engine friendly links.

I'm wondering why it's got all the other pages indexed but not the home page.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

antriver said:


> The site's been around for about a month. It uses joomla and I turned on search engine friendly links.
> 
> I'm wondering why it's got all the other pages indexed but not the home page.


Ok, be patient. I worked on a that's almost 3 mos old now and it took FOREVER for it to get indexed and to start appearing in Google search results. Why it took so long, I have no idea. In fact, at one point I thought Google wasn't even looking at the site and I was concerned that it took so long for the site to be indexed.

Google has soooooo many sites indexed that I'm guessing it's simply an issue of "volume of data" that they must manage. As a result, it takes a while for a new site to start performing well. 

Peace...


----------



## antriver (Feb 12, 2008)

Looked on webmaster tools today and it says:


> Overview
> www.moneyswitch.org
> Indexing | Top search queries »
> Home page crawl:
> Googlebot last successfully accessed your home page on Feb 10, 2008.


and yet when I search for "cache:www.moneyswitch.org" it doesn't come up with anything. and when I search for "site:www.moneyswitch.org" the homepage still doesn't come up


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

antriver said:


> Looked on webmaster tools today and it says:
> 
> and yet when I search for "cache:www.moneyswitch.org" it doesn't come up with anything. and when I search for "site:www.moneyswitch.org" the homepage still doesn't come up


That means Googlebot read the files on your site and at some point that info will go into their database and indexes, etc. The "problem" is we don't know how long it will take for the site to start appearing in search engine results, as you want them to. When I did a search on "moneyswitch.org" the other day, I found a link to THIS thread and right under it there was a link to your site's contact page. 

I've gone through this very think with a site a made for a friend of mine. The site went live back in November or December and it was close to a month before the site even appeared in Google' index. I used Google's webmaster tools to monitor the site and was perplexed at why it was taking so long for the site to appear in Google's index in ANY form at all.

Perhaps you can contact Google to find out why it's taking so long for your site to be indexes and appear in search engine results, etc.

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

If you do site:moneyswitch.org your home page is now the first result.


----------



## antriver (Feb 12, 2008)

looks like it's on now  
thanks for all the advice


----------



## ria.thakur1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,
One of my websites www.BrainBeez.com is not being picked up well by
google or any other search engines now !
I have a lot of downloadable material present at
http://www.brainbeez.com/intQuest.do
Previously I had a lot of material in form of word documents and it
used to get picked up in google and other search engines. But after I
have converted all those material into jsp pages and added adsense
advertisements, they are just not being picked up by google or any
search engines.
Surprisingly, other materials that I have added (like forums etc.,)
are being picked up and shown in google search but none of the matter
from the jsp pages is being picked up
Looks like I have done something seriously wrong. Can anyone help me
in finding out what went wrong so that I can correct it and my main
material comes back in google search engines.
Thanks,
Ria Thakur !


----------

